# EDGE Competition Results!



## Costello (Dec 1, 2008)

*EDGE Competition Results!*
Congratulations to all 20 winners!



Dear fellow Tempers!
In the name of the staff, I would first like to apologize for such a long delay. We have received an incredible amount of entries - almost 300 (no, this isn't Sparta. Yet.) and it took us hours to go through them all! And the most difficult part was actually picking our favourites because let me tell you something: most entries were downright amazing! 

As you may know, all the winners receive one of 20 (of only 60 produced!) Limited Edition Gold EDGE flash kits!

So, without further ado, here are our winners! Congratulations to all 20 of them![*] *Orc* - Stomach Ache [*] hankchill - Retro EDGE[*] Sc4rFac3d - Edge Girlz Edition[*] dohclude - Edge Carbon Fiber[*] DrHectic - Godot[*] Jaems - Fields of Fum[*] Jimbob7 - Edgeboy Classic[*] Lord Toon - EDGE Color Edition[*] ShigeruTR - EDGE Golden Edition[*] twede86 - Doodles[*] acky - Sword Lady[*] Covarr - Corkboard[*] gitkua - Edge Gold Limited Edition[*] kraftwerkdummy - Ristorante DS[*] RyukeDragon - Rednegade Circuitry[*] TnDstudio - EDGE piXel green Skin[*] Vergency - Whisper[*] Acoustic - Asian Calligraphy[*] BlueBX - Edge Vecting[*] kogepan - GlamourIf your skin didn't make it to the top 20, don't take it personally! Most entries were fantastic and it really came down to the staff's personal preferences, as it was obvious that many of you put a lot of effort into it!
Special thanks to Densetsu3000 for... you know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also: stay tuned for a big surprise today here @ GBAtemp!

Could all 20 winners *please PM shaunj66* with their FULL postal address including country and postal/ZIP codes. Prizes will be shipped free of charge. Please ensure your address is complete and correct, as we will not be responsible for any mis-deliveries due to incomplete or incorrect addresses.






 EDGE DS Homepage

Thanks to EDGE Team


----------



## HtheB (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone did indeed a good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad I didn't won... hehe


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

congratulations to all winners!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats to all who had participated, all winners can you please show up and take a bow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm gonna congratulate all the winners, and thank everyone who participated..
All of you made this competition bigger than we expected, and therefore, this competition was a huge success!!

Winners, enjoy your prizes, and to everyone else, don't feel bad, this is not the first, nor the last competition at GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You'll all have a chance to win again!

Cheers!!


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 1, 2008)

Shouldn't you link to the skin downloads aswell?


----------



## Sstew (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats everyone, There are some great skins there.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice work, people! Hopefully, next time, things wont be busy around my neck of the woods and i might get to be a bit of a challenge... when i can actually enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, congrats winners! Keep up the amazing works!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats all and enjoy your golden edges!

p.s. theres a surprise today?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2008)

Shit I knew I meant to do something here.

Sorry that I forgot to choose my top 20.

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Shit I knew I meant to do something here.
> 
> Sorry that I forgot to choose my top 20.
> 
> Congrats to the winners.


You did vote, and I counted your vote Hadrian!


----------



## Sstew (Dec 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> congrats all and enjoy your golden edges!
> 
> p.s. theres a surprise today?



I'm curious about the surprise too...

Do we all get free cookies?!


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the gbatemp logo is god awful but Orc's renditions are superb


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I must be working too hard lol


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Man these are cool. i like Stomach Ache by Orc, Edge Carbon fiber Dohclude, Edge Vecting by BlueBX, and my personal favorite, Rednegade circuitry by Ryuke Dragon. Awesome job, all of you!!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners. The ones who lost, don't worry you'll win another time also remember, you lost in the competition you'll win in love


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 1, 2008)

Gab, you lucky bastard!
Grats!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Btw Whats the surprise??  I hate the suspense!


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2008)

I think my personal favourites are Ristorante DS or Asian Calligraphy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but there are really some great ones. Kudos to Orc ! Your entry was chosen unanimously!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats everyone!

...I like surprises


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, those are all really awesome! I'm seriously impressed! Congrats guys!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

congratulations to all teh winners !!!!
but too bad I didn't win


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrat allz !


----------



## War (Dec 1, 2008)

I knew Orc and hank would win, that was a given. However, some of those other winners... kinda makes you wonder what the staff were thinking. Maybe I'm just too harsh a critic.

Enjoy your Edge, winners! It's limited edition, so there's not that many in the world :]


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> I think my personal favourites are Ristorante DS or Asian Calligraphy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asian Calligraphy wouldnt load for me...


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 1, 2008)

And I made mine while enduring horrid stomach cramps due to food poisoning! I shouldn't have bothered, heehee, congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats to the winners ^^

Im a lil jelous though... i worked hard on being original and some of them are kinda standard but better looking... anyway... i love most of them heh

Maybe having to choose 30 instead of 20 made some ppl choose the same one just to reach 30... and they ended up choosing some half-baked skins many times ^^; but who knows...


----------



## science (Dec 1, 2008)

Pssh I've never heard of any of these winners. _Orc? hankchill?_ probably noobs that signed up just for the contest.

Well, congrats to everyone who won!


----------



## thieves like us (Dec 1, 2008)

congratulations to the winners. some very nice skins in the top 20


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratz to Orc for first place and all the winners


----------



## teddycow (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratz!!!

However, I'm surprised that some of them were picked... oh well, enjoy


 Btw, is't possible to find out how many votes my skin got? Just for the fun of it, see how close I was


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations everyone!  All the entries were top rate, it must have been a hell of a job narrowing it down.


----------



## Acoustic (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats everyone! My personal favourite is Ristorante DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks to all the staff for hosting this wonderful contest too. You guys put in just as much work as all the competitors.



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> I think my personal favourites are Ristorante DS or Asian Calligraphy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, this totally made my day! Thank you Costello~


----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations everyone i hope u guys enjoy Golden EDGE Thanks to EDGE Team for making this great competition


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratz to the winners, you guys deserved it!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 1, 2008)

hankchill's entry is the best IMO. I also like Doodles and Ristorante, they are all great


----------



## omgmog (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratz to all the winners, some really nice original skins up there!

Loving the pixel style of Jimbob7's skin, will be using that if I get an Edge for sure


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone from the 20 winners: Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad i didn't won


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 1, 2008)

Some pretty awesome stuff in there, well done guys


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 1, 2008)

Of my personal top 20, 14 of them ended up on the actual list of winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was pretty sure that Orc was going to get one, hands down.  

Congrats everyone!

I tried to put this list up on the Skin Entries thread, but I got a message saying that I posted more images than allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess the limit is somewhere between 291 and 311, probably 300?

This list includes the download links, as requested in a post on this thread.  Mods, feel free to link to this on the first post.  

*Gold EDGE Skin Contest Winners*[*]



Spoiler



[titlerc - Stomach Ache]by Orc





[*]



Spoiler: hankchill - Retro EDGE



by hankchill





[*]



Spoiler: Sc4rFac3d - Edge Girlz Edition



by Sc4rFac3d





[*]



Spoiler: dohclude - Edge Carbon Fiber



by dohclude





[*]



Spoiler



[titlerHectic - Godot]by DrHectic





[*]



Spoiler: Jaems - Fields of Fum



by Jaems





[*]



Spoiler: Jimbob7 - edgeboy classic



by Jimbob7





[*]



Spoiler: Lord Toon - EDGE Color Edition



by Lord Toon





[*]



Spoiler: ShigeruTR - EDGE Golden Edition



by ShigeruTR





[*]



Spoiler: twede86 - Doodles



by twede86





[*]



Spoiler: acky - sword lady



by acky





[*]



Spoiler: Covarr - Corkboard



by Covarr





[*]



Spoiler: gitkua - Edge Gold Limited Edition



by gitkua





[*]



Spoiler: kraftwerkdummy - Ristorante DS



by kraftwerkdummy





[*]



Spoiler: RyukeDragon - Rednegade Circuitry



by RyukeDragon





[*]



Spoiler: TnDstudio - EDGE piXel green Skin



by TnDstudio





[*]



Spoiler: Vergency - Whisper



by Vergency





[*]



Spoiler: Acoustic - Asian Calligraphy



by Acoustic





[*]



Spoiler: BlueBX - Edge Vecting



by BlueBX





[*]



Spoiler: kogepan - Glamour



by kogepan


----------



## upbumpo190 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can't wait till another competition like this comes about!
XD


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh snap!

Thanks for the votes


----------



## gitkua (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't believe I won, the competition was so tough! Awesome!


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats all...


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners! I wonder what this big surprise is going to be?


----------



## Little (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats to the winners.

And thank you to the awesome admins for running this and the edge people for providing the things. you guys rock =p


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Orc, I like you're skin :3
Btw, I like them all


----------



## Covarr (Dec 1, 2008)

As I suspected, none of the anime themed skins won. In fact, the only ones that used existing IPs and still won were Doodles and Godot, both of which were extremely creative.

I'm actually a bit surprised that I won. When I entered, I didn't realize how much competition there'd be, and by the end I had downloaded about 23 that I thought were better than mine.


----------



## Lord Toon (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm amazed that I won! Thanks, I never won anything in my life. (I know that sounded too cliche but its true...) My fave of the winning skins is "edgeboy classic" by Jimbob7 & "Corkboard" by Covarr. Congrats to the other winners and Thank You to GBAtemp!//


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone, especially Orc and Hank Chill


----------



## acky (Dec 1, 2008)

Too bad the Fallout 3 skin didn't win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked that one the most.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job to all the winners. I wonder what the big surprise is though. >.>


----------



## ridgecity (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like some of them, But I'm happy to see that people that get some really polished stuff when you can get a prize!!

good job gbatemp and congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2008)

If it makes some of you feel better/worse the following narrowly missed out on one of the top 20 places.

_*snip_



Spoiler: asuri - Edge Invaders



by asuri






_*snip_



Spoiler: Hiromi - Ascii skin



by Hiromi








Spoiler: jester13 - EnnPlus



by jester13






_*snip_



Spoiler: loesjoel - Live Green



by loesjoel








Spoiler



[titleikachu025 - Super Mario Bros. 3]by Pikachu025








Spoiler: TheStump - Matrix/Metroid



by TheStump








Spoiler: xcdjy - Mechamorph skin



by xcdjy


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 1, 2008)

Great stuff everyone, i Realy Thought "xcdjy" should have won, he is great with graphics!


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations guys.

Now I just want an EDGE so I can test out all these skins myself.


----------



## Ruud91 (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats guys, that was hard competition


----------



## fenthwick (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners. The themes look amazing!


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just thought I'd share my judging process with people.

My first run through of the _290+_ (jeebus) entries was with the requirement of "Is this skin usable? Does the background make the text hard to read? Is this a functional skin a person would use?"

My second run through was how original a skin was since we said originality would be more important than sheer skill. Was it something a person made from scratch? Perhaps anime/game themed but done by hand?

My third run through was on how well the skin felt. If a skin was say...specifically Mario themed but had images of Kirby for example then it's not properly themed anymore. If it was space themed but had a cute bunny out of nowhere then it doesn't mesh properly any more. And so on.

My forth run through was on how good a skin looked. At this point the skins left were few enough in number that I had to judge based on looks.

My fifth run through was on whether or not I would personally use the skin. Incidentally this brought me to 31 skins left so deciding to leave out one last skin was a huge pain. >.>;;


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratz Guys! Awesome themes.


----------



## Zaiga (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations to all of the winners! Those skins are amazing, too bad I don't have an Edge.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW! Actually "most" of the entries were great... congrats to the winners


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh well... this sucks anyway.... I just came to this place for the competition.... 

J/K!!! Well, not at all... i did came here because of the competition, but it helped me realize this is a nice place to chill... im getting to know people and having a great time. Besides, im already surprised i actually made the skin!!!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 1, 2008)

Not be a sore loser but in my opinion some skins arent really that creative. Like some look like they were designed to just look like a normal skin and looked like that no creativity was put into it. Some I found when browsing all the skins were more creative than the winners announced

I dont know. Oh well, it's just my opinion. I'd give a more detailed post but I have to leave now >__< lol

Anyway, congrats guys and enjoy your new EDGE card! : )


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 1, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Not be a sore loser but in my opinion some skins arent really that creative. Like some look like they were designed to just look like a normal skin and looked like that no creativity was put into it. Some I found when browsing all the skins were more creative than the winners announced
> 
> I dont know. Oh well, it's just my opinion. I'd give a more detailed post but I have to leave now >__< lol
> 
> Anyway, congrats guys and enjoy your new EDGE card! : )



Yes i agree totally with you, and many of the skins that people put in were not theirs ,but taken of the internet!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 1, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any proof before accusing others?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, guys keep it nice, and don't start with this, there is no need for it.. *looks at VISHI

This winners are result of staff members voting, so it wasn't one man, but more of us, we made our choice, and any kind of your negative post won't change it..
If you don't have anything nice to say, or congratulate winners, just don't post!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, guys keep it nice, and don't start with this, there is no need for it.. *looks at VISHI
> 
> This winners are result of staff members voting, so it wasn't one man, but more of us, we made our choice, and any kind of your negative post won't change it..
> If you don't have anything nice to say, or congratulate winners, just don't post!



Hey i did not accuse anyone, and  i can say what i like ....and i did congratulate them!


----------



## neonix (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't quite agree with all the winning picks, but oh well, that's a matter of preference I guess.

If anyone doesn't want their Gold EDGE, send it over my way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And congrats to the winners.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 1, 2008)

First i wanna send my congratulations to all the winners and thanks to the staff for providing such a fun and suspense filled competition. All the entries were awesome and the winners looked great. So enjoy the limited edition card, and have a Happy Holidays.

Whats this special thing today? I vote cookies. Or maybe all entries get an Edge DS standard. HEHEHE i know jk just a laugh =)


----------



## papyrus (Dec 2, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all the winners. The ones who lost, don't worry you'll win another time also remember, you lost in the competition you'll win in love


QFT, HAHA, Congratz to the winners.


----------



## Gore (Dec 2, 2008)

"7.  Jimbob7 - Edgeboy Classic" is my favorite.


----------



## sdnoob (Dec 2, 2008)

Great competition, even better skins. Wish i won, but mine wasn't anything outstanding. CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS =) Hopefully you guys enjoy your new cart.


----------



## popopola (Dec 2, 2008)

ahh i wish I won, oh well.
Congrats to the winners, they look amazing


----------



## golden (Dec 2, 2008)

Most of these are really really nice and I really like 'em a lot. Their amazing and I don't think anyone would really make skins this good had it not been for the contests motivation and that's great. However, some of them were just really really bad to win. I don't see any of the "creativity" at all but maybe that's just me. Some of them look like they just were made to look "clean and slick" and just look decent without anything that puts it over other peoples' entries. They look like they were made without thought and concept and I just thing they are pretty bad. Other than that, most of them look terrific. Congratulations to all of you and the one titled "Doodle", hankchill's, and orc's are my favorite.


----------



## Knarf (Dec 2, 2008)

I should have entered. XD Maybe next compo. Congrats Everyone!


----------



## BlueBX (Dec 2, 2008)

Just made it. Congrats to all the winners and hope you guys enjoy your golden edge.
PS: Didn't join the site just for the contest.


----------



## Wanted (Dec 2, 2008)

I like all those skins. Nicely done.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice selections. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## kogepan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for this great competition!  Congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## Brunibrun (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't win?!
Ugh...I took a while drawing up everything from scratch too...


Spoiler








Oh well, good going for the winners alot of awesome skins in there.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats all of you lucky people http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/default/grog.gif I'm actually glad I didn't win the entry I sunmitted didn't deserve to lol it was terrible I'm getting better now and will definately submit a better entry in future competitions.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 2, 2008)

Brunibrun said:
			
		

> I didn't win?!
> Ugh...I took a while drawing up everything from scratch too...
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even enter taht skin? Because it looks really good.  I would use it but having the word edge on my cyclo is strange lol.


----------



## Brunibrun (Dec 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Brunibrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I entered it. It wasn't good enough to even make mention. 
Oh well, can't expect everyone to have the same taste.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah bummer. I was hoping I'd win this one.
Congrats to the winners though.

You can find my skin entry and many other skins I make in the future on the little page linked under my sig.
I sure enjoy the nice bright green on black myself :3


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Brunibrun said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shiny theme is shiny. Great job making that!


----------



## Gian (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't worry Brunibrun, I really thought I had a good shot at this too.


Spoiler



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v455/giannipoy/screen_shot_collage.png



But it's okay, I feel that it was a good top twenty.
Jimbob7's is my favorite too. (:
Congrats to all winners, btw!


----------



## Brunibrun (Dec 2, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Don't worry Brunibrun, I really thought I had a good shot at this too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You know, I though yours was a sure winner when you submitted it. Since it was original and good looking too.


----------



## DrHectic (Dec 2, 2008)

This is the first thing I've ever won in my life! I'm so happy now yay!

Some of the other winning ones were a bit unexpected by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - but I do like that corkboard one.


----------



## Nookadum (Dec 2, 2008)

Now all I'm waiting for is a new firmware version that would fix both the US and EUR versions of Chrono Trigger. Let's go EDGE team!


----------



## lasharor (Dec 2, 2008)

Grats to all!


To bad I didn't win.


----------



## Kaneda-Jones (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats to all the winners and I look forward to trying them all out when I get a card that can run them..


----------



## Nookadum (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like I spoke too soon! New firmware for EDGE.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners, some great skins there. My personal favs are Doodles (by twede86), Godot (by DrHectic) and especially Fields of Fum (by Jaems).

And aww for me barely missing the top 20. Oh well.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm happy some of my favourites won ^^


----------



## rose3694 (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners, they all were great as was about 95% of the entries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Holidays


----------



## BlueBX (Dec 16, 2008)

So when is this thing going to ship? I really want to use it already


----------



## DrHectic (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I haven't got mine either...but I just thought it would be slow for me since I'm all the way in Australia. Anybody gotten theirs yet?

I want mine too!


----------



## dice (Dec 16, 2008)

give it a couple of years


----------



## DrHectic (Dec 18, 2008)

aww that's lame man


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry about the delay guys, but can now confirm that all packages have been dispatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some were sent last week (non-European), and all European and UK packages were sent on Tuesday of this week.


----------



## odinfire (Jan 8, 2009)

I would really like to download and use the pixel green edge skin that was created by TnDstudio for the contest.  Could anyone point me to a download link?


----------



## dice (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you tried sending a PM to TnDstudio? I can't find it myself.


----------



## jassinlive (Jul 19, 2011)

how do i download these skins.. they are amazing


----------



## .Chris (Jul 19, 2011)

Orc is the winner of another skinning compo!


----------

